# Renting out our points and considering selling



## Formerexpat (Jul 14, 2021)

We are definitely not using our saved points from last year, which expire March 1. Is the current rental market for points decent? I’d like it to be as painless and risk free as possible.   Which rental companies have you used?
How is the resale market post COVID? Would now be as good a time as any to sell?


----------



## capjak (Jul 14, 2021)

Like everything else the Resale Market is very strong, you can likely sell quickly for a high price.

For rentals I have used David's Vacation Club Rental.   https://dvcrequest.com

Easy to rent points to people.   Points rent around $15 per point.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 14, 2021)

Formerexpat said:


> I’d like it to be as painless and risk free as possible.


You might try transferring rather than renting a reservation. Much less work for you, and while there is essentially no risk with a rental, this is even less. DISboards has an active rental/transfer forum, but there are others.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jul 14, 2021)

The resale market is very high right now.  Depending on what resort you own and how many points.  As an example, in early 2019 we sold our 130 point Saratoga contract for $102/point in order to have some $$ to purchase a Riviera direct.  I just saw some Saratoga points listed for resale for between $139/$145 per point.  The smaller number of points on the contract the higher the per point price.  I’ve used two different places for buying and selling.  The DVC store and DVC Resale Market.  Both legitimate.  DVC resale market has a handy calculator you can use....plug in your resort and points and it will give you a ballpark number.

As to renting out your points...have never done so....we use every last one of our points.  But both of the places I mention will also rent out your points.  They can even sell your contract with the banked points.

I know quite a few DVC members have become very disenchanted with DVC and Disney in general.  Me included, but we really enjoy our trips there and have been members since 1997.  If the Magic has truly worn off for you and your family, have a frank discussion, weigh the pros and the cons.  Good luck.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 14, 2021)

While I completely agree with the idea of renting out the points (transferring, if possible) ... _if_ your points are qualified for the Concierge Collection, have you considered using them locally?  We consumed our carry-over 2019 points booking the Hotel Del Coronado (San Diego; ocean-view room category) for a delightful long weekend.  It worked really, really well.

And yes, also, to the idea of this being a good market for selling.  I checked last week and was pleasantly surprised to see prices _starting at_ $130/pp for Saratoga Springs in our UY.  FWIW, I don't see us returning to WDW with the pattern we had pre-COVID.   We very much enjoy the Grand Cal, and have been mostly fortunate to book scattered weekend bookings here and there using the SSR points ... but we don't _need_ the Grand Cal.  Disney destinations are, for us, rapidly plummeting as desirable travel.  I'm sufficiently detached from DVC and ready to sell ... but my DH isn't yet at that point.  (He really digs the Grand Cal. So ... for now ... we'll still book this even if we don't visit the parks.)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2021)

I reserved and rented two five-night stays at Disney's Old Key West, 10 points per night and made more money than I ever have using go-koala.com.  I plan to use that for every one of my DVC points.  We own 500 points and have been getting $15 per point, but I did get much more for these last points I rented ($17.50 per point).  

People are wanting to travel.  But I would use David's to make sure I could use all of my points.  David's offers much less per point than I can make myself, but you can just about double your maintenance fees using his website.  I think if you have expiring points he gives much less.  I think that's terrible because he has people who travel last minute.  So offering less for expiring points?  Why?


----------



## Firepath (Jul 14, 2021)

I have also used David's but heard he changed his contract and it is now not as favorable to owners. We bought twice thru The Timeshare Store.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jul 14, 2021)

Firepath said:


> I have also used David's but heard he changed his contract and it is now not as favorable to owners. We bought twice thru The Timeshare Store.


We too used the Timeshare Store, but they are transitioning to the name DVC store (I guess Timeshare Store turns off a lot of people ).  Still have the same great staff.
I guess David’s went through a lot of grief with all the DVC cancellations.  Lots of angry clients.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 14, 2021)

For DVC rentals, people here reflexively say David's David's David's as if they are the only ones. We used The DVC Rental Store in 2018 and 2019 with a lot of success, and they were easy to use. And no, I'm not connected with them in any way - I was just pleased with their service and surprised they don't get more love in this forum!


----------



## chromeo (Jul 15, 2021)

Definitely a huge market to renting points!

You could book a long weekend and list it on RedWeek as verified.  The pricing there seems to match market for point rental, but in a more palatable format to many renters.  The big services are out there, but they will pay you less.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jul 17, 2021)

If you were thinking of selling, now is the time to sell. Visit the timeshare store (dvcstore.com) to give you an idea of selling prices. They are a good company!


----------



## presley (Jul 17, 2021)

Formerexpat said:


> We are definitely not using our saved points from last year, which expire March 1. Is the current rental market for points decent? I’d like it to be as painless and risk free as possible.   Which rental companies have you used?
> How is the resale market post COVID? Would now be as good a time as any to sell?


Look at Disboards to see the rental thread to get an idea on pricing. If you post your expiring points, they likely will be rented within a week. You'd want to get on that, though. Another option would be to book high demand times (holidays, weekends) and offer to rent the reservations. 

You can use the brokers if you feel more comfortable with that. I did once a long time ago and found it wasn't any easier than just handling it myself. The main issue with doing it yourself is you'll have a lot of lookloos and people asking really dumb questions, such as can you book a June stay when your post will clearly say the points expire March 1. Same thing happens with renting reservations. You could book President's day weekend and people will ask if you can change the dates. You could always just not respond if you get too many like that.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 18, 2021)

Formerexpat said:


> We are definitely not using our saved points from last year, which expire March 1. Is the current rental market for points decent? I’d like it to be as painless and risk free as possible.   Which rental companies have you used?
> How is the resale market post COVID? Would now be as good a time as any to sell?


If you decide to rent, you need to list your points somewhere soon. Due to the glut of points in the system, resorts are booking up way faster than usual, even for the lower-demand months of January and February. We have a 3-night studio stay in mid-January that we wanted to change at 7 months, and pickings were slim, even for AKL, SSR and OKW. Forget about this fall - it’s been booked for quite some time already.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 18, 2021)

The problem with expiring points is that very little inventory is available right now for anything DVC.  On my Disney resale FB group, owned by Seth Nock, someone posted there are not even two consecutive nights at any resort for all of Oct, Nov and Dec.  That was a bit of a shock to me because I book way ahead.  Disney will be crowded for fall.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 18, 2021)

I've rented or transferred my points on tug, disboards, redweek, and DVC Disney Vacation Club Points Rental FB group -- all very quickly.  I always require up front payment in full via zelle or a check.  I would say disboards was my least favorite with lots of tire-kickers and last minute bargain shoppers.  My best was redweek where I posted a weekend reservation in a studio.  Everyone wants the studios.  All rented at $16-20/pt.

Resale prices are all higher than they've ever been and I've been tempted to sell since our points are double what we paid 4 years ago.  I rented out all our points while we wait and see what disney does with returning to "normal."  We have no desire to go with their current offerings.


----------



## kanerf (Jul 25, 2021)

There are two major issues right now.  One is the 50th Anniversary of Walt Disney World which starts 1 Oct and two is the fact that there are still some on property hotels that have not reopened.  This means that the many people that want to go to the festivities starting in Oct are going to rent whatever is available, including DVC.


----------



## mamilovestotravel (Jul 29, 2021)

You could deposit into RCI and get another two years out of the points.


----------

